# Chaplain on a Bike



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

After discussion about the benefits of using a Chaplain on o bike I decided to give one a try. Here is my LoD/Imperial Fist Chaplain on a bike conversion. He's not quite finished yet but what do you think? 

























(Hey Wraith..., I told you he was coming!)




_Edited so the pictures show_


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

where you watchin gost rider? when you made this :laugh:

really good dude cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh damn! LMAO
That's one menacing sonofabitch!

My only suggestion would e replacing the horned skull on the one strut with maybe the nid skull from the scouts sprue


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good idea Galahad. Now only if I had one!


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW!!! Thats a tough looking dude, I love the Ghost Rider Feel. He looks great, my only suggestion would be to change the head, I think the skull helm from the CSM Vehicle Sprue would look pretty tough. If you like the idea but don't have the part, check with battle wagon bits I think Neil at the War Store runs it now. Overall great model. k:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

blo203= I might like the suggestion, but I can't find the skull your talking about. This one I had to make using two different skulls and some green stuff.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

scary skull helm http://www.thewarstore.com/product31871.html

Classic skull helm everyone uses http://www.thewarstore.com/product31873.html

bionic skull helm from vehicle sprue http://www.thewarstore.com/product26751.html

scout sniper accessories, including nid skull and ork skull http://www.thewarstore.com/product27146.html


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn Fist, that is just freaky cool.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

It looks like Galahad found it its the third one down on his list...


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Galahad:Thanks for providing the link. That IS a cool store. Has anyone ordered from these guys? How reliable are they?


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ha ha hells angel!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

blo203: I think I agree. I really like the "Chaos Vehicle Studded Bionic Gunner Head" and I think it might fit the look I'm going for a little better. Now to see if I can pick one up.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Really cool but you might think of giving him some trophies,nid heads, your opponents army heads...


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The Warstore is a very reliable source, and I've ordered from them many times.
If there's a goofup and something doesn't show up like it should have (happened to me once) email Neil and he'll make it right ASAP.

Good store


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I do a lot of ordering from the War Store, friendly, reliable and all GW is 20% off. Can't beat it, you just have to phone in your orders.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

bl0203 said:


> I do a lot of ordering from the War Store, friendly, reliable and all GW is 20% off. Can't beat it, you just have to phone in your orders.


Or use e-mail like I do.

Shopping cart works fine for bits orders though, and for ordering non-GW products.

But GW are dicks about online stores trying to sell their stuff at a discount, so they force places like the warstore to make ordering harder to discourage people from using online stores.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks again. I'll have to spend some time navigating around that site for a bit so I can figure out just what they have. I'll probably start with that "Chaos Vehicle Studded Bionic Gunner Head". I did like that idea.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad i could help, I can't wait to see the finished pic's


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome figure. I love how the front wheel is so far away it has its own base.

Apart from the stuff about the head the one thing I'd look at is the wind screen. I find it really hard to incorporate eldar or tau bits in conversions. They always still look like an Eldar or Tau bit. He doesn't really need a wind screen anyway I think - he's hard.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Fist, I have that head you were looking for. I will bring it to work tonight.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks Wraith. I think that it will work out well. I'll post a pic when I make the switch.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is the Chaplain with the new head... what do you think?


----------



## Dreamseller (Nov 15, 2007)

sweet get it painted man!


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking good bro..Can't wait to see it painted. :victory:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I hope to paint it over the holidays..., working on my Devs right now and researching how I want the bike to look.
Thanks guys & Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looks to chaosy for my liking


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I get that response a lot Lord...,The look and feel of the mini changes once its painted though. (Check out the before/after of my Dreadnaught):victory:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

You're quite the converter, your very clever in the bits you use and how you use them...How long have you been in the hobby if you don't mind me asking??? :shok:
VERY IMPRESSIVE BUILD\PAINT!!!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

bl0203


> How long have you been in the hobby if you don't mind me asking???


My son and I started the hobby in June of this year. I owe Wraith a lot of thanks as he gave me the idea and it has given something for my son and I to do together.:victory:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

WOW!!! You're a fast learner, I would have guessed longer. :grin:


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

how many points is he?


----------



## tk421 (Feb 2, 2008)

That's over the top sick! I want one for my DA's I hope you dont mind if I steal the idea!?


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

it looks like something of american chopper. very cool


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The dread is very impressive, but I really like the chaplin. 

Makes me want to start a chaos bike army for some reason.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonder if its painted yet?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

angels of fire said:


> Wonder if its painted yet?



Nope. I've been putting this off to get the bulk of my dudes done first. Then, I will work on my 3 HQ's last.:victory:


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

love the dred chaplain is awesome


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

any tips for us wanting to convert our own?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

FarseerNo3 said:


> any tips for us wanting to convert our own?



Yeah..., one very important one; Make sure that you drill a hole in the skulls first and place a rod through them for strength! Otherwise you'll go crazy trying to keep this thing together. I used a heavier paper clip for this guy.

If you make your own make sure that you post a pic for all of us to see. Good luck!:victory:


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

do you have a list of what are all the bits you used ?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

FarseerNo3 said:


> do you have a list of what are all the bits you used ?


Everything came from a box of Tomb King warriors. I use them on most of my models and I still have a ton leftover!:good:


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

so if i buy a box of tomb kinds im sorted, what about the search light>? looks like its off a basilisk. and his iron halo / and metal bits / standard


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

FarseerNo3 said:


> so if i buy a box of tomb kinds im sorted, what about the search light>? looks like its off a basilisk. and his iron halo / and metal bits / standard



Hummmm..., good point. The light came off of a old predator, the windshield came off of a Eldar Wraith, the iron halo came out of a box of devastators and the standard is a nail with GS. Since these are just bits that I have leftover from my army I didn't include them in my answer because the TK's are the only item I bought special for this conversion. 

Sorry about that..., if you want to know anything else let me know.:good:


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

nope its all good gonna try and make a all sheeps skull one but file the horns off to make them wolfy


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

FarseerNo3 said:


> nope its all good gonna try and make a all sheeps skull one but file the horns off to make them wolfy



You won't have to file the horns off as they are separate on the sprue already.

Be sure to post a pic of your work.:victory: I really look forward to seeing it done


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

it will probably be done around mid april as my birthdays on 2nd april so mid april it will be glued if not after the 1st week of april 

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=124598

got inspiration from this guy too.

gonna make him more 13th company though, or like hey hes a really old wolf priest / rune priest. so old armor.

hence

maybe

balls on his armor like should pads and legs ect
chaos back pack with skulls over the vents instead of the balls
might use the chaplain bike bits also

http://www.games-workshop.de/warham...les/custodes/bilder/servo/sm_Mk6_detail_6.jpg

like that all over his body maybe


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds like you have a plan. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> Sounds like you have a plan. Can't wait to see it!


yeah considering i don't really convert this shall be nice i might put some wolf stuff on there too like a head with a light coming out of hits mouth


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

FarseerNo3 said:


> yeah considering i don't really convert this shall be nice i might put some wolf stuff on there too like a head with a light coming out of hits mouth



Very cool. Good luck!:victory:


----------



## Artilleon (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, that is a kool konversion, it has given Me some inspiration to create a chaplin for my space marine chapter


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Artilleon said:


> Wow, that is a kool konversion, it has given Me some inspiration to create a chaplin for my space marine chapter



Well good luck. Remember to post a pic for us to see:victory:


----------

